# Rufus had a stroke



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

I went to feed them yesterday evening and Rufus was very quiet and had his head tilted
I thought I was losing him, wanted him with me, so wrapped him in a blanket, but he panicked and fell on the ground 
I went to check all the time and also during the night. This morning he got out of his hutch and into the outdoor run, but you can see he has no sense of balance
I am quite sure it was a stroke, though it could be EC. I'm unsure whether to take him to the vet (my dog needs final jab) Maybe it's better to leave him to rest a while, the stress might do him no good. He had some hay and I offered him the water bottle.
Everything was so perfect and now this :crying:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I would take him to the vets.

If it is EC, he will need extensive and prolonged treatment. Strokes in animals are extremely rare. Could be vestibular syndrome, which is often misdiganosed as a stroke.


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm afraid it is indeed EC. I will start the treatment as soon as it is diagnosed.


----------



## becca&jack (Jan 21, 2010)

sorry to hear this, hope youre both okay

my rabbit had a stroke and the vet gave me no other option but to have him put to sleep it was horrible


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

That's what Rory had - the vet told me it responds well to treatment. I'm trying to spread awareness of it: http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/97518-e-cuniculi-rabbits.html - i hope Rufus makes a full recovery! Rory will be sending his thoughts to you from Rainbow Bridge too!


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

Zippstar said:


> That's what Rory had - the vet told me it responds well to treatment. I'm trying to spread awareness of it: http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/97518-e-cuniculi-rabbits.html - i hope Rufus makes a full recovery! Rory will be sending his thoughts to you from Rainbow Bridge too!


you are absolutely right.
I am now fully aware it is EC, I spent today reading so much about it.
I started the treatment with Panacure.
Sorry your Rory didn't make it. He'll meet Obi, Amy, Arthur and many others there at Rainbow Bridge.
I can only hope my Rufus will get better, it is heartbreaking to see him now.


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

shutterspeed said:


> you are absolutely right.
> I am now fully aware it is EC, I spent today reading so much about it.
> I started the treatment with Panacure.
> Sorry your Rory didn't make it. He'll meet Obi, Amy, Arthur and many others there at Rainbow Bridge.
> I can only hope my Rufus will get better, it is heartbreaking to see him now.


I know; it's horrible and I just wish vets would publicise the condition more so owners can take preventative measures. It's not like the wormer is even expensive (I paid £7 for Rags to have it). My fingers, toes and my pets paws/claws are all crossed for Rufus; keep us updated! Hows he doing today?


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

Thx for asking.
I woke up at 5, was dreaming he had died  So I went down and outside immediately.
It's still the same, he sits there, supports himself against a wall, why doesn't he stretch out??

I'm still in doubt : leave him outside in his normal surroundings, or put him inside in a cage, where I can see him all the time.

I got some strawberries for him, I'm going to give it when the panacur tablet has melted a little. Still waiting for the syrup to arrive but that will be tomorrow afternoon, as I have no car available so have to wait for my son to get home from school to go by bike.

Maybe I better follow my heart and take him inside? What would you do?


Edit : wrong thinking!!

of course I cannot take him inside!! Cannot separate him from Rosie Lee, can I??
I just went to force some water in his mouth and gave him some hay.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi I had my Buddy pts with the same condition 4 weeks ago - I certainly wouldnt waste any time in getting him to the vets if you havent already done so,(sorry its not clear from the above if you have?!?) I would also prepare yourself for the very worst. Even if the vet can begin treatment the bug may be too agressive having even been in the body since yesterday. I would suggest you bring him in - if he's not well then he's prob scared and also would be good for you to care for him should the worse happen you wont kick yourself for not bringing him inside for a bit of tlc. Hope that helps xxx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I am so sorry thats awful poor thing  I think he needs to see a vet asap though I would if my bunny had symptoms for anything


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes that helps, also I have been reading more and I think the best I can do is putting him in a cage inside the housing where Rosie lives, so they can keep smelling each other.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

When my rabbit had suspected EC I still kept them together but you will need to worm them both. You will need to even if you do separate them as the spores can live for up to 28 days so Rosie may already have picked it up it just won't be affecting her yet.

I'm still not sure if Sugar had EC as he also had a tumour on his spine which could have been the reason for head tilt etc He sadly died from the tumour


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

If he makes it another 12 hours, that will be a miracle!
I cannot get the panacur into him. Trying to force it in his mouth upsets him more and more and I will lose him surely because his heart will not take this.
Why oh why, my sweet little boy, he's barely 2.5!!


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

You MUST get it into him; I know how heartbreaking it is but it's so important that he gets it or he will die! Bring him in and worm both him and his mate - the thing is very contagious and you dont want them going the same way!

Thoughts are with you; if he has died/does die, rest assured Rory will be waiting to welcome him at the bridge!


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

I will have him PTS, he's not eating, nothing, it's really heartbreaking, I'm just not ready for it I'm afraid :crying:


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Hi I had my Buddy pts with the same condition 4 weeks ago - I certainly wouldnt waste any time in getting him to the vets if you havent already done so,(sorry its not clear from the above if you have?!?) I would also prepare yourself for the very worst. Even if the vet can begin treatment the bug may be too agressive having even been in the body since yesterday. I would suggest you bring him in - if he's not well then he's prob scared and also would be good for you to care for him should the worse happen you wont kick yourself for not bringing him inside for a bit of tlc. Hope that helps xxx


Most bunnies actually live with this parasite for their entire lifetime; it remains dormant as after all, no point in killing the host. However, if bun becomes immuosuppressed for any reason, it can come out and really kill off what appeared to be a perfectly normal rabbit in a matter of days! Once it starts though, you're right, it's very aggressive!


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

shutterspeed said:


> I will have him PTS, he's not eating, nothing, it's really heartbreaking, I'm just not ready for it I'm afraid :crying:


Can you not really force the panacur in? It has amazing effects (or so i've heard) if bunny will take it!


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not even sure it's EC, as he had no symptoms before. I read it starts with difficulties walking. I guess he just had a stroke really, he lies there with wide open eyes, barely breathing, he did pee I guess from what I saw in the cage, but it could have been saliva too.
Best thing to do is take him to the vet now to have him PTS, but I have no car for the moment and, I have to get my mind at peace first.
Have not cried up till now, but now I am.


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

shutterspeed said:


> I'm not even sure it's EC, as he had no symptoms before. I read it starts with difficulties walking. I guess he just had a stroke really, he lies there with wide open eyes, barely breathing, he did pee I guess from what I saw in the cage, but it could have been saliva too.
> Best thing to do is take him to the vet now to have him PTS, but I have no car for the moment and, I have to get my mind at peace first.
> Have not cried up till now, but now I am.


Rory had no symptoms before either - has Rufus' abdomen swelled up?


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

No, no swelling.
He has just eaten some parsley, basil and strawberry leaf. I was so happy!! I put some cucumber and banana with him and some more herbs, but now he has stopped eating again
Anyway, I won't give up on him now!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

shutterspeed said:


> No, no swelling.
> He has just eaten some parsley, basil and strawberry leaf. I was so happy!! I put some cucumber and banana with him and some more herbs, but now he has stopped eating again
> Anyway, I won't give up on him now!


Have you tried syringe feeding him? I know with one that I saw go though ec it really helped to keep his gut moving as eating for himself just tired him out so much 
Is he just on panacur or is he getting other meds?

I hope this lil guy pulls though, sending vibes your way xxx


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Hows he doing now hun? I hope he's doing better, poor little mite! Good news about him eating; as above poster said, have you considered syringe feeding?


----------



## Jamesy14 (Jul 30, 2009)

my rabbit was diagnosed with EC today and the vet gave us some mix to syringe feed him with , he loves the syringe feed and is now eating fine, i'd take him to the vet because my rabbit was given an injection to get his digestive system working again , i would get him to the vets asap as the later you catch it , the harder it is to cure.

Hope this helps, and hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

How is Rufus today?


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

OK, went to vet this morning. I decided I didn't want him to be PTS, so we started treatment with steroids, AB and Panacur.
He is, however, not eating, so I'll get some babyfood later when I go to the shop.
He is very poorly, his chances are tiny. We agreed to try the medication for a few days, if he's not improving by Sunday, I need to make the final decision.

I can only hope...

O yes, it's def. E.C.


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

We are hoping right along side you - you have got preventative treatment for your other bunny havent you?


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

Zippstar said:


> We are hoping right along side you - you have got preventative treatment for your other bunny havent you?


Yes, I'm treating her. But Rufus is barely breathing now. I just got home from walking the dogs and what I see, I don't find encouraging.
When I force some water in his mouth, he doesn't swallow. 
I think he's giving up on life...


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

shutterspeed said:


> Yes, I'm treating her. But Rufus is barely breathing now. I just got home from walking the dogs and what I see, I don't find encouraging.
> When I force some water in his mouth, he doesn't swallow.
> I think he's giving up on life...


Thats part of the problem with rabbits, they give up so darn easy! Can the vet not syringe feed him/inject him?


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

How is Rufus today?


----------

